# Die Kodoschlachter GmbH (Die Nachtwache, Horde) sucht Mitglieder!



## Corno (30. Oktober 2006)

Unsere Gilde war einst einer der größten auf dem ganzen Server, und bieteten auch Neulingen Zugang. Doch seid den Sommerferien hat ein Großteil unsere Gilde aus unerfindlichem Grund verlassen. Nun suchen wir neue Mitglieder egal welches Ranges. Vorraussetzungen haben wir derzeit noch nicht. 

*Die Geschichte (für RP-ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) *

Es war einmal ein Nomadenstamm der von dem großen Zoccolo Sellertotem angeführt wurde. Sie lebten ganz allein vom Kodo. Sie assen ihr Fleisch, bewegten sich mit ihnen fort, verkauften die Wolle der Wollkodos, und das Leder. Auch ihre Kleidung war aus Kodohaut. 

Zoccolo starb irgendwann und übergab die Führung an seinen Sohn, Corno. Dieser hatte aber andere Pläne... Heutzutage kann man sich nicht mehr nur von Kodofleisch ernähren. Die meisten des Nomadenstammes verliessen die Gemeinschaft als sie das von Corno hörten... Er hatte einen neuen Plan. Eine unabhängige Händlergilde.

*Wer, Warum, Wann, Wo?*

Corno (ich) hatte als ich Lvl. 10 hatte die Idee eine Händlergilde zu gründen, da ich recht früh merkte das es gemeinsam leichter ist über die Runden zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Sinn der Gilde hat sich aber mit der Zeit geringfügig geändert so das wir jetzt auch wie andere Gilden, Gildenruns haben. Außerdem bezeichnen wir uns gerne als "die sozialste Gilde des Realms" was bedeutet das wir jedem (Auch Leuten außerhalb der Gilde) gerne finanziell unterstützen und in gewissem Maße helfen. So meldet euch bitte. Auch wenn ihr kein Pro- Gamer seid. (Corno, Bex, Marrow, Finkgregh oder Mantikor ansprechen. Ihr werdet garantiert aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Grüße,
Gildenmeister Corno.

P.S.: 1. Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

